# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  i'm in love with a girl i've only seen in my dreamsHELP

## giventodreams

i've been having sort of a recurring dream. there have been 5 of them so far, and they only occur when i'm sleeping next to my girlfriend. i love my girlfriend and am completely faithful to her and against cheating. all of the dreams have to do with the same girl, but i've never met this girl in real life. all of the dreams have been in sequential order from me meeting her to the most recent one where we had sexual intercourse. in the dreams, i am completely aware that i have a girlfriend and am cheating on her. i don't believe in love at first sight, i believe you should get to know one before you can actually say that you love them, but in these dreams i experienced love at first sight. me and this dream girl are completely obsessed with eachother and totally in love. in my concious life i still do love my girlfriend, but i thinka bout this dream girl a suprisingly large amount of the time i'm with her. it's driving me insane. is it possible to meet this girl in real life? i dont want to because i dont want any complications between me and my girlfriend, but another part of me feels so empty that i have this girl that im in love with and think about regularly, and i feel like i may never get a chance to meet her. has anyone had a dream similar to this? or has anyone ever met someone they don't know in a dream then eventually met them later in life? please give your input. i'm going insane. any input at all will help

----------


## wasup

Well, about that last part (will/can I see her in real life).  There are people that will say yes, you will... but I say no, it definitely does not mean you WILL see her later in life.  Sure, I'm sure there are women who look like the woman in your dreams (but that's not much of a prediction considering the vast amount of faces in the world), but I believe no, the woman is not a real person, rather... an emotion presenting itself through a character in your dream.

Personally I find if I feel a very strong emotion in a dream, when I wake up it's mysteriously almost completely gone.  For example, I'll be crying or mad at someone, but when I wake up I don't feel anything much.  Obviously with such a positive experience you'll be thinking about it more though (however as you said you didn't feel it as much when you wake up).  

It's up to you to interpret it... but it's likely it has to do with your relationships and such.  A dream means nothing when standing alone (well... very little) - it needs some context within the dreamer's life.

----------


## purple raevyn

Ataraxis has some points.

but there's also the possibility that this is a real person thet you've been meeting astrally. i know not everyone believes in astral projection, and you may or may not, but if you do then you should consider this a possibility. ive met someone in a ''dream'' named juliano. i dont know if he's real or a spirit guide of sorts. i only dreamed about him once. in another ''dream'' i had a couple months later, i met some girls who told me he was in the hospital with some kind of blood infection. i actually wrote all this down in my dream journal if you'd like to read more about this experience, esp. the last paragraph will probably freak you out.

i also had a dream in which i met this other man, and after talking awhile, he told me he died in jan. 2005-kinda freaked me out.

you know, ataraxis, in dreams such as these i always carry over the emotions in my waking life. like with hearing about juliano being sick- i was very worried about it, in fact i still worry when i think about him-and funny, i dont know if he even exists looool.

----------


## Nyrhinen

Oh that's so sad. :(
Being in love with someone that you can't get.
But as Ataraxis said, you can still meet a look-a-like of her.

----------


## Squish

I once had a dream where I had a girlfriend. It was funny.

----------


## Nyrhinen

> _Originally posted by Squish_
> *I once had a dream where I had a girlfriend. It was funny.*



I've had loads of those.

----------


## Distant Clone

Perhaps this other girl in your dreams represents your girlfriend, even though she may not look the same.

----------


## Inspirer

There does seem to be a connection between this dream girl and your real girlfriend such that you have the dream while sleeping with her.  It may have to do with your ideal relationship.

----------

